

Vulnerability in HTTP.sys Could Allow Remote Code Execution - tazer
https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/ms15-034?f=255&MSPPError=-2147217396

======
tazer
Vulnerability test:
[https://lab.xpaw.me/MS15-034/](https://lab.xpaw.me/MS15-034/) More info:
[https://ma.ttias.be/remote-code-execution-via-http-
request-i...](https://ma.ttias.be/remote-code-execution-via-http-request-in-
iis-on-windows)

